# In case you were wondering



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I do make calls for myself too. LOL These are mine. The wood is Olivewood. Nope they are not the most eye catching but they spoke to me..... So they are mine. This was the first cow horn that I did for me. The other 2 went to the gent who lent me the horns. LOL


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

very nice Rick, I really like that little one.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Ed. They are fun to make for sure. The sanding is a little tedious because of tight little curves. Olivewood smells soooooo good when you turn it too! LOL That is probably why I liked them so much.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sweet calls Rick ! I like that horn !


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Great looking set of calls. I too make calls for myself. More often than not they are really just rejects that I won't sell, but they do sound right.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I have a few of those too Weasel. LOL I made these and just wanted them though...


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Don. I really like it too.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

+1 on that Weasel, I usually carry my rejects also, I dont care what they look like. LOL


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Surrrrrrre........ make me feel guilty..... LOL


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you sir


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice calls Rick!!!!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Never heard of Olivewood. Is that Autumn Olive ?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Tom, I am not certain what variety of olivewood this one is. It as a small piece that was thrown into the ordered for me. It was labeled olivewood. After turning these I bought the Bethlehem Olivewood. I do not think it is the same stuff though. It has more figure to it than these.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice Job there Rick!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

They look fantastic!


----------

